# Lemon Slice and Passionfruit and Guava



## KylieO (Sep 9, 2011)

Here are my latest soaps.  Not really what I had planned but I'm happy still

Lemon Slice







Passionfruit and Guava





[/img]


----------



## Relle (Sep 9, 2011)

Love both of them Kylie, can I have a bite ? of the lemon slice. The pas/guava has great colours in it. I'd be happy  ,if you don't want them I'll find a home  :wink: .


----------



## Lynnz (Sep 9, 2011)

Relle you were reading my mind as soon as I saw the lemon slice I wanted to grab a can of cream from the fridge and get stuck in.........Creamy delish soaps indeed


----------



## KylieO (Sep 9, 2011)

you girls are too kind   i love getting compliments from such fab soap makers

when i got pg with my 2nd son i joined a forum for mums expecting at the same time.  these 'babies' are turning 2 this October-ish.  Anyway, I've been giving my soaps to some of the Mums from the birth club and 3 different little ones have taken bites of my soaps!  LOL  and yep, my hubby is upset these fab goods are coming out of the kitchen but can not be eaten hehehehehehe


----------



## KylieO (Sep 9, 2011)

air pockets, ash, and not having the patience to wait to cut are my current issues (on top of not having enough time, space and $ to soap)


----------



## kharmon320 (Sep 9, 2011)

They look wonderful!


----------



## scrummysuds (Sep 9, 2011)

Just lovely! Fab colours.
I want to eat the lemon one too yummm


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Sep 9, 2011)

They look delicious but yes, you need to wait a bit longer before unmoulding and slicing.  :wink:


----------



## KylieO (Sep 9, 2011)

Bubbles Galore said:
			
		

> They look delicious but yes, you need to wait a bit longer before unmoulding and slicing.  :wink:



i'm getting better, but OMG, it's a killer!  LOL  the latest effort is in the fridge for 24 hrs, out of fridge for 24 hrs, un-mould, then cut 24 hrs after that.  for me that was really good lol.  but next time i will really try and wait 48hrs after un-moulding.  the thought of waiting 72 hrs makes me gasp!


----------



## judymoody (Sep 9, 2011)

They look really nice to me.

If you chill your soap before cutting, it will be firmer.  Or you could try a water discount in your recipe.


----------



## dOttY (Sep 9, 2011)

Stunning Kylie!

I want Lemon Meringue pie now!   Can we ask what you used to get your gorgeous lemon colours, and dare I ask... the white?  *cringes*  LoL 

I too, suffer from severe impatience.  I do appreciate how waiting does make a difference, and I'm trying my hardest to leave molded for 24hrs+, and I even try to wait until day 2 or 3 before cutting.  It's hard!


----------



## KylieO (Sep 10, 2011)

thanks all, again, i LOVE getting compliments on my soap lol

Dotty, the yellow is pop mica, so is the pink, purple and orange in the passionfruit and guava.  the white, didn't turn out as white as i'd hoped, but, it's half tsp of TD, mixed in, really well,  with about a tsp of oils from the batch prior to mixing with the lye.  i then added about 500 mls of soap batter, the coconut FO, one quick wizz with the SB then a good hand mix, cause like you, i've found it to accelerate.  i suspect the FO has a lot to do with it too though, as this one didn't accelerate as much as the other batch i did with TD.  

but yep, still getting the white right too lol


----------



## dOttY (Sep 10, 2011)

I have PoP Mica, but they terrify me, LoL....

Thanks for sharing Kylie


----------



## aroma (Sep 11, 2011)

Very pretty soap.....off to the store to buy a lemon pie


----------



## Midnight Rowan (Sep 11, 2011)

Love how creamy the tops look!


----------



## dOttY (Sep 11, 2011)

aroma said:
			
		

> Very pretty soap.....off to the store to buy a lemon pie



Kylie's Lemon soap inspired me so much I made a lemon meringue pie!
Yeh thanks Kyles, my thighs are ever so grateful...NOT! LoL


----------



## nattynoo (Sep 11, 2011)

Lovely soaps.
The lemon one is terrific.
Your pop micas really pop!!


----------



## saltydog (Sep 11, 2011)

KylieO said:
			
		

> i'm getting better, but OMG, it's a killer!  LOL  the latest effort is in the fridge for 24 hrs, out of fridge for 24 hrs, un-mould, then cut 24 hrs after that.  for me that was really good lol.  but next time i will really try and wait 48hrs after un-moulding.  the thought of waiting 72 hrs makes me gasp!



Kylie, they look really nice and creamy! I especially love that lemon one, I wanna bite it   
I'm totally feelin' ya on the impatience, but I sure do love when its finally time to cut!


----------



## Tater (Sep 11, 2011)

THEY LOOK DELICEOUS


----------



## KylieO (Sep 12, 2011)

thanks again all!

Dotty, i'll happily take your pie and save your thighs


----------



## dOttY (Sep 12, 2011)

KylieO said:
			
		

> thanks again all!
> 
> Dotty, i'll happily take your pie and save your thighs



Here you go! 







I adore that yellow in your soap, it's really cheery!


----------



## Bama (Sep 12, 2011)

Love them both but the first one has made me hungry for Lemon Meriange pie


----------



## KylieO (Sep 12, 2011)

dOttY said:
			
		

> KylieO said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL!  you're too cute!  looks YUMMO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  nom nom nom


----------



## llineb (Sep 13, 2011)

Rainbow Sherbert,,,LOVE it!


----------



## Dragonkaz (Sep 21, 2011)

Love your soaps and your colours!

I love pop micas and use them in most of my soaps and find them fantastic!  

If you cut a little early ... use a cloth or some old panty hose and gently rub the surface of your soaps.  Many people do this before giving their soaps away, or selling them ... it's usually called 'polishing'.  It will gently smooth the surface of the soaps and is great to soften the edges, if you want that.


----------



## llineb (Sep 21, 2011)

Dragonkaz said:
			
		

> Love your soaps and your colours!
> 
> I love pop micas and use them in most of my soaps and find them fantastic!
> 
> If you cut a little early ... use a cloth or some old panty hose and gently rub the surface of your soaps.  Many people do this before giving their soaps away, or selling them ... it's usually called 'polishing'.  It will gently smooth the surface of the soaps and is great to soften the edges, if you want that.



Great tip...finally something I can use my panty hose for!  It's hard for me not to cut the soap early b/c I'm always anxious to see the results.


----------



## Elly (Sep 23, 2011)

Yummy looking soaps  :wink:


----------



## KylieO (Sep 23, 2011)

thanks all

DK, that's fab, thanks so much for the tip.  so, just checking, the cloth doesn't need to be damp?


----------



## Dragonkaz (Sep 23, 2011)

No it doesn't.  I've read that some people spray their soap with alcohol and then clean, but I just rub with a pantyhose to smooth and surfaces and slightly round the edges.


----------



## Pretty n Plain (Sep 23, 2011)

Oh my goodness Kylie, you have no idea what you just did to my tastebuds with that first pic. I felt like reaching in through the screen to take a bite lol.


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 23, 2011)

Yum! Now I want a lemon cream pie!


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2011)

I love the lemon slice, it is so pretty!


----------



## KylieO (Sep 23, 2011)

so thrilled the Lemon one has evoked your senses.  i made this batch for a special group of friends and i hope they love it as much.  it's nearly ready to hand out 

thanks DK, will do that today, the passionfuit ones need a real good clean up to get rid of the ash


----------



## ewenique (Sep 27, 2011)

Yum!  Be sure to include a "Caution, Do Not Eat" on the label!


----------

